# Nimt



## tophiass (Feb 21, 2013)

I've noticed NIMT, one of the most informative members of this forum, especially with advise concerning decoders, has been absent for some months now. Anyone know when he is returning?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't get hold of him. I hope he will return.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This has been an ongoing conversation, I don't know what the situation is, and I don't think anyone else does either.

I refer you to the long running thread on the topic: *Where has NIMT gone?*

I'm going to close this duplicate thread.


----------

